# HD-DVD/Blu Ray Software Issues



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm starting this so we can keep up with any discs that have technical issues. The wife and I recently watched Sahara on HD-DVD. It's kind of a Indiana Jones meets James Bond meets Jason Bourne flick. Very entertaining movie with not much bad language or sexual innuendo that I remember. A good movie that everyone could watch, IMO. What got me was, at the beginning of the movie, there is a shot that slowly pans around Matthew McConaughey's room that shows all of his memorabilia. There seemed to be a lot of stuttering and juddering to the film in this scene, but the rest of the movie didn't do this. It looked like a big exaggeration of 3:2 judder. Did anyone else notice this, and does anyone know what exactly the issue is? Know any other disc problems? List them here.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good idea... :T

I've got to order that movie... I liked it. I'll check it when I get it in. If others are okay you can probably get a replacement.

So far, I've had pretty good luck with the ones I have.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Me and the wife also enjoyed Phantom of the Opera, which has a TruHD track, but it and The Last Samurai (possibly others, I don't remember off hand), have problems with low volume. This was a problem that Warner Bros. discs had in the beginning, but just crank it up and enjoy! You'd think that with all the years of DVD under their belts, that these things would be caught before the discs went out, but I digress.


----------

